# new to the area



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

moved between newport and newmatamoras ohio . i am looking for a fewplaces to do some fishing. like to walleye or crappie or bass fish and catfish .any help would be nice. looking for spots along the river or a couple ponds or lakes back up in these hills . ty again for ne help


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

player4x4life said:


> moved between newport and newmatamoras ohio . i am looking for a fewplaces to do some fishing. like to walleye or crappie or bass fish and catfish .any help would be nice. looking for spots along the river or a couple ponds or lakes back up in these hills . ty again for ne help


Try fishing Willow Island Dam on the Ohio side. Sauger and White Bass are hitting now. Devols Dam on the Muskingum River is a great place to catch all kinds of fish. From a boat, fish all the mouths that feed into the Ohio.

Good Luck!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

ty ,idont have a boat, but am gonna try by the damn this week , have you everfishedthe lil muskingdom?


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

player4x4life said:


> ty ,idont have a boat, but am gonna try by the damn this week , have you everfishedthe lil muskingdom?



Yes alot. Small mouth, Channels, Frogs, Snappers, And Big Musky. Crappies are hitting around brush piles on shiners.

Good Luck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

gepetto 1,
Just a heads up...Noticed that 5 (including your above post to this 11yr old thread)of your total 7 posts are all responses/replies to 'old/outdated' threads out of the 'Recommended Reading' area from the bottom of the pages.
Please note that the 'Recommended Reading' area are all older/outdated threads for informative reading only of which many of the authors of those old post have not been around for many years.


----------

